# -

## paa01

-   4       ,     ,          . ,         ? :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

,    ?  :Wow:

----------

?

----------

- ?   4  -

----------


## ˸

> ,         ?


 



> ,          .

----------


## IrinaIV

-          ?

----------


## Edolorin

> -          ?


     ?

   1137

)   4 -  ()  ( ,  ),       (   )   ()      ,        (),       ,    .     ;

     4    ?  ,        .

----------

-,         
)* *4 -     ,     ,          .
       - (   ),   - (*  )       ;

----------


## .

> -   4       ,     ,          . ,         ?

----------


## Andyko

> -          ?


,    ,  ,       ,

----------


## IrinaIV

,    ,    1 8.2       -     ,          ,    

.

----------


## Andyko

1,    -

----------


## Edolorin

, , ,               3  1137 ?

----------


## .

> , , ,               3  1137 ?


     ,    ,        .

----------


## Edolorin

> ,    ,        .


 . ,      ,  .                  1137.      ,      1137  .

----------


## .

> . ,      ,  .                  1137.      ,      1137  .


 ,     :Frown:    "  ",   .

----------


## data

01,  ,   18%,    ?

----------


## .

> 01,  ,   18%,    ?


       "01",        :Wink:

----------


## data

"01",        :Big Grin:

----------


## IrinaIV

:Smilie:       01 ,     ,  02,         7,  -    ,

----------


## Andyko

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/261483/

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

> .


 ...     5   ,   ..    ()    -        04;   -   () -  ,    -        01;     , ,    -     () 01  04  ...     ,          ...

   -    ?    ?         ? , ,    ...  :Confused:

----------


## IrinaIV

-              ,         ,     ,   ,   ,                  ,           ,  ,    .... ,                ,      ,   :Smilie:

----------

, ...
     ,        .    ,    -      .

----------


## mosbuhhelp

> -   4       ,     ,          . ,         ?




    3  2012 . N -4-3/1657@  .

----------


## mosbuhhelp

> ...     5   ,   ..    ()    -        04;   -   () -  ,    -        01;     , ,    -     () 01  04  ...     ,          ...
> 
>    -    ?    ?         ? , ,    ...


  1   ,        :Wink:   -,     ,  ,   ,    ....  ,    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## 90 1

!

, ,      ,       -    "01"  "04"          ?
     "01",       : "   04  05  ,        (, )    (, ),  ,       ."
 -  "04"?

----------


## _gorgona_

!      .
 .     .        ,     .        ,   . ..   /  3-  ( )     .      /   3- ? 04?

----------

> !
> 
> , ,      ,       -    "01"  "04"          ?
>      "01",       : "   04  05  ,        (, )    (, ),  ,       ."
>  -  "04"?


 ...
       01. ,      04, ,    . 1  , ,   .

----------


## _27

!
, ,      ,   ? :Smilie:

----------

.       14.02.2012  -7-3/83@

----------

